# Is anyone familiar with Sa'man Toy Poodles (Sandy Wanetta Dodge)



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Never heard of her, but I looked at her Facebook profile, and she is friends with many good Toy Poodle breeders, if that is any indication.


----------

